# How do you carry?



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

How do you carry around your slingshot and ammo? In a bag or pocket............


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

WELL...funny you should ASK! As of late, I've been wearing my slingshot in a holster on my hip! Its a fine leather holster made by Barky Bow; I'm soon going to be hounding him for more, as its a sweet home for loved slings...

...as far as ammo is concerned, I've got a sweet (like SWEET sweet, top-shelf) leather pouch by the hands of magictorch, & another equally amazing work of care & craftsmanship in the form of a small gourd by porkchop. Its actually pretty cool; I've got this whole slingshot chic thing goin' here...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I carry one in my pocket and a handfull of steel and marbles in the other. And also in my maxedition jumbo versipak with a glock too .


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> WELL...funny you should ASK! As of late, I've been wearing my slingshot in a holster on my hip! Its a fine leather holster made by Barky Bow; I'm soon going to be hounding him for more, as its a sweet home for loved slings...
> 
> ...as far as ammo is concerned, I've got a sweet (like SWEET sweet, top-shelf) leather pouch by the hands of magictorch, & another equally amazing work of care & craftsmanship in the form of a small gourd by porkchop. Its actually pretty cool; I've got this whole slingshot chic thing goin' here...


Gotta hook me up with that stuff for christmas :king:


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

I wrap the bands around the forks and carry it in my left coat pocket. In my right I carry a generous couple of handfuls of 3/8" steel in a soft leather pouch. Then its off down the woods to have a go at a couple of cans!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Bell14 said:


> How do you carry around your slingshot and ammo? In a bag or pocket............


Pockets. I carry my li'l Maxim Champ in a regular shirt pocket (it's so lightweight and small).

If I'm wearing cargo pants, of course I can carry any larger slingshot.

3/8" steel'll be in my pants pocket, since my sister stole all my skirts.

HEY!!! JUST KIDDIN'!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> Bell14 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you carry around your slingshot and ammo? In a bag or pocket............
> ...


yea she didn't steal them he's still wearing them :neener:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Bell14 said:
> ...


Nah, that's just my clan's kilt - that doesn't count.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

magic torch ammo pouch, probably the best looking ammo pouch you can get. Slingshot in my front right pants pocket. I was going to try tuck the slingshot in my sock tomarrow though and see if that will be comfortable


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Mostly my left front pocket. But when I walk at the Lake I like have 2 so I use the holster.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

where did you get the holster SS slinger?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> where did you get the holster SS slinger?


you can get one at dankung. This one just looks alittle better because I stained it to match my belt


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I carry my sling in my right back pocket, with ammo in my left front pocket, because I hold in my right hand.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

amo in one pocket, ss in the other


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

In my manbag. (Was calling it a mansack but but my wife thought it was too gross). I use the concealed carry compartment. The ammo goes on a magnet that attaches to my belt loop.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> In my manbag. (Was calling it a mansack but but my wife thought it was too gross). I use the concealed carry compartment. The ammo goes on a magnet that attaches to my belt loop.


thats a sweet set up,i have to agree with the mrs, does sound a little :nono:


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Just went to a movie with it in my pocket. Forgot I was carrying it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Just went to a movie with it in my pocket. Forgot I was carrying


how much does the pocket shot way?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Nobodo said:


>


HA! thats a good one. ive been meaning to meme-fy one with the tag line- "ssf, chill, i got this !" . or some variant wording.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

here are a few examples of my slingshot carry systems and some ammo pouches.





































Some of these items I have traded but I still have all of the templates so they can be reproduced.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Pocket Baby!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Pocket Baby!


jesus brother,what is your day job professional hitman


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Housewife and homeschooler, of course.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

made the holster from a leather sofa that i demolished and small pouch bought on ebay for a few bucks..


----------



## Gilg (Dec 5, 2014)

This small bag has Molle straps at the back.main pouch carries the slingshot, its flap contains an extra band or two and secondary pouch contains ammo.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

who makes that bag? I would love something that size. The molle attachment is a must for me.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This is easy for me. I have a slingshot in my pocket all of the time. I mean, all of the time. The only exception is when I am going to the airport or anywhere I have to empty my pockets to get in.

This is a picture of an older slingshot I used to carry. The one I carry now is about the same size only it is a small chalice instead. I always have 5 - 10 lead/steel balls in my pocket and the slingshot, as you can see is loaded all of the time. I simply pull it out of my pocket, unwrap it and shoot. It only takes a couple of seconds.

winnie


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Winnie said:


> This is easy for me. I have a slingshot in my pocket all of the time. I mean, all of the time. The only exception is when I am going to the airport or anywhere I have to empty my pockets to get in.
> This is a picture of an older slingshot I used to carry. The one I carry now is about the same size only it is a small chalice instead. I always have 5 - 10 lead/steel balls in my pocket and the slingshot, as you can see is loaded all of the time. I simply pull it out of my pocket, unwrap it and shoot. It only takes a couple of seconds.
> winnie


Thats awesome winnie. I really like your setup. I haven't seen that before. I think its genius, I learned something today. What fork design is that? Would you mind me reproducing it?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree Winnie that is a good lookin slingshot


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I keep mine loaded in my pocket with 5 or 6 more marbles.


----------



## Gilg (Dec 5, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> who makes that bag? I would love something that size. The molle attachment is a must for me.


i am in the Philippines. The bag is sold in most airsoft shops here for around 10$ in an assortment of camo and solid military colors. Let ke know if you need one. We might be able to work something our.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> here are a few examples of my slingshot carry systems and some ammo pouches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome!! Would love to have the templates (copy of) if you would be willing. What did you use for the soft leather?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I discarded that particular pattern a year or so ago and went instead to a small chalice. It certainly isn't anything anyone couldn't come up with in a few minutes of playing around. I think I'll take a shot or two of mine and post it under "Utilitarian Slingshot".


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Winnie said:


> I discarded that particular pattern a year or so ago and went instead to a small chalice. It certainly isn't anything anyone couldn't come up with in a few minutes of playing around. I think I'll take a shot or two of mine and post it under "Utilitarian Slingshot".


Cool thanks. Was there any particular reason why you discarded it?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I discarded the design because I was getting too many fork hits. I have since decided it was more likely pouch design but the chalice is about the same size as this one - still very small - but it gives me a bit wider throat and so, more latitude.

Reproduce anything you want any time you want.

Aefr, I think I have this particular slingshot in my glove compartment as a back-up. I doubt I'll shoot it again, and since I'm not really into collecting, if you will send my a PM with your address I'll send it off to you. It will handle any bands you want to put on it but I think I've got it set up with my standard plinking/hunting band set.

winnie


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Here are a few of my carry methods...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Housewife and homeschooler, of course.


sorry about calling you brother i never even noticed you name :bonk:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Here are a few of my carry methods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must be one cool mom :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Not a problem, bigron! No offense taken, mainly I just giggled.


----------

